# Zombies Ahead T Shirts



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Tanga has "Caution Zombies Ahead" T shirts as their Tshirt Deal of the day. With shipping, they come to $10. The shirts are a play on the road signs which were changed to warn of Zombies.

http://www.tanga.com/products/zombies-ahead-t-shirt--2


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Would be better if it lit up and flashed like the real signs.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I prefer "Ghost Crossing" signs, which I found out about AFTER I named my haunt that.


----------

